
Researchers sent a text message using only vodka and a fan - jonbaer
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/20/5230402/york-university-vodka-fan-text-message
======
ColinWright
Other submissions of this story, although none have any discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6948140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6948140)
(extremetech.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6943036](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6943036)
(laptopmag.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942179)
(sciencedaily.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6939145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6939145)
(plosone.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6939133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6939133)
(scienceagogo.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6935903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6935903)
(arstechnica.com)

